# You should change to the left lane up here.



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently thinking of how to translate the following sentence into Chinese (if giving directions to someone in a car): You should change to the left lane up here. Would you say "你等一下应该换到左边的车道。(靠左的车道?)"?
Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

I don't have a car, but I think your sentence (with '左邊的車道') sounds natural.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Simon and Oswin! 

Does 等一下 or 等一会 also sound ok for "soon"? (Would you add "吧" to the end?)


----------



## gonecar

等一下 or 等一会 either sounds ok for "soon".
eg: I'll be back soon. A.(我等一下就回来)
B.我等一会儿就回来.C 我一会儿就回来。
D,我很快就回来。
All above are meant to say "I'll be off for a moment and get back in a very short time. "

Tips:We don't voice 等一会，but等一会儿 for daily speaking.HERE 一会儿 is usually pronounced as two syllables that are yi and huir. 

It is said that native English speakers have difficulty pronouncing 儿化音 like huir (会儿) fenr(份儿) and such, so I advice you speak A or D in the associative contexts or cases before your better management of 儿化音.

Hope my illustration above makes clear sense and helps.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your advice and suggestions，Gonecar! With 等一下 and 等一会（儿), would you suggest normally using "就"? (你等一下就换到左车道?)
等一会儿 can be pronounced either huǐr or huìr here, right?

谢谢！


----------



## Oswinw011

huǐr is more preferred. 
"你等一下应该换到左边的车道吧。" sounds weird.


----------



## yuechu

Oswinw011 said:


> "你等一下应该换到左边的车道吧。" sounds weird.


Is that because of the word 吧？Or maybe 应该 sounds weird here, right?


----------



## Oswinw011

Come to think of, it's okay. Maybe it's because I didn't use 吧 often that it sounded weird to me at first.


----------



## gonecar

yuechu said:


> Thanks for your advice and suggestions，Gonecar! With 等一下 and 等一会（儿), would you suggest normally using "就"? (你等一下就换到左车道?)
> 等一会儿 can be pronounced either huǐr or huìr here, right?
> 
> 谢谢！


Strictly speaking, there is no such sound pronouncing 会儿 to be huǐr, but only huìr is a correct pronunciation for 一会儿. As normal Chinese people say either of the two in their daily life, both of them are viable for using. However, you'll never hear a TV-station announcer saying huǐr, who otherwise will be fined for the huǐr pronunciation. For normally daily speaking, both are Ok, because most people don't care so much about it only if you voice a 儿 behind a 一会. For linguistic exams, huǐr is absolutely an error in any cases of 一会儿.

I won't add a 就 in  the expression you mentioned above, which sounds explict enough without 就。



gonecar said:


> Strictly speaking, there is no such sound pronouncing 会儿 to be huǐr, but only huìr is a correct pronunciation for 一会儿. As normal Chinese people say either of the two in their daily life, both of them are viable for using. However, you'll never hear a TV-station announcer saying huǐr, who otherwise will be fined for the huǐr pronunciation. For normally daily speaking, both are Ok, because most people don't care so much about it only if you voice a 儿 behind a 一会. For linguistic exams, huǐr is absolutely an error in any cases of 一会儿.
> 
> I won't add a 就 in  the expression you mentioned above, which sounds explict enough without 就。



Can you really mean "等一会儿" in your asking sentence by "up here"?


----------



## RayXUUUU

"变道" is also a common phrase for "change the lane", and you may sometimes simplify "左边的车道" to "左道", if you are on the roads, or when everyone knows what "道" you are referring to.
So, another option is "你等（一）会（儿）应该变到左道".


----------



## SuperXW

RayXUUUU said:


> So, another option is "你等（一）会（儿）应该变到左道".


Or "你等（一）会（儿）应该向左变道/变线".


----------



## brofeelgood

In your case, I would tell the driver, "前面(要)靠左" or "準備靠左".

In Taiwan, filtering from the left to the right (to exit an expressway for instance) is 由內線切到外線.


----------



## yuechu

gonecar said:


> Can you really mean "等一会儿" in your asking sentence by "up here"?


I think Brofeelgood's suggestion "前面" is much better. (I just couldn't think of a good translation for it before)

Thank you all for your suggestions!


----------

